
Ask HN: Experiences with Image, Video and Doc processing services - anotherfounder
For my web-app, I need to upload images, videos, audio and documents. Given the plethora of services out there, I am looking to hear other people&#x27;s experiences with these services, or workflow?<p>Here is where I&#x27;m at so far:<p>1. Images: Just upload original hi-res, and use Imgix&#x2F;Cloudinaryfor on-the-fly processing and delivering responsive images. Any experiences of Imgix vs Cloudinary?<p>2. Audio &amp; Video: Use Transloadit to convert to formats so that it can be loaded on web and mobile, across browsers. Any experiences with Transloadit or any other similar services?<p>3. Documents: Use CloudConvert to convert documents to PDF and compress. Any experiences with CloudConvert or any other similar services?<p>Any general advice on uploading and processing these kind of files are also much appreciated!
======
kiloreux
Hey,

This is Abdel from Transloadit! I just wanted you to know that we do provide
free support for our customers for onboarding solving any issues you might
along the way. you can ping me at abdel@transloadit.com for any inquiries or
if you need further help starting with the service.

------
MaorCld
Hi,

You can use Cloudinary for all your media needs (documents included) :)

 __Images __

After uploading an image to Cloudinary, you 'll be able to perform on-the-fly
transformations directly from the URL. For example, this is a Cloudinary URL
of the sample image -
[http://res.cloudinary.com/demo/image/upload/sample.jpg](http://res.cloudinary.com/demo/image/upload/sample.jpg)
resizing it to a 350X200 image with the width and height parameters (w and h
in URLs, respectively) -
[http://res.cloudinary.com/demo/image/upload/w_350,h_200/samp...](http://res.cloudinary.com/demo/image/upload/w_350,h_200/sample.jpg)
For more transformations options -
[http://cloudinary.com/documentation/image_transformations](http://cloudinary.com/documentation/image_transformations)

 __Videos __basically the same as image handling. Uploading videos is as easy
as uploading images (same code, just changing the resource_type to video).
Then, convert to a different format simply by changing the video 's extension
- The original dog.mp4 -
[http://res.cloudinary.com/demo/video/upload/dog.mp4](http://res.cloudinary.com/demo/video/upload/dog.mp4)
Transcoding to a webm video on-the-fly (webm is natively supported on Chrome
browsers) -
[http://res.cloudinary.com/demo/video/upload/dog.webm](http://res.cloudinary.com/demo/video/upload/dog.webm)
You can get the audio channel by transcoding it to an mp3 file -
[http://res.cloudinary.com/demo/video/upload/dog.mp3](http://res.cloudinary.com/demo/video/upload/dog.mp3)

 __Docs __Uploading by changing the resource_type to raw.

All resources are delivered by multiple CDNs.

For more information on uploads and delivery -
[http://cloudinary.com/documentation/upload_images](http://cloudinary.com/documentation/upload_images)

If you have any questions, feel free to reach out to support@cloudinary.com

